# Tuna/Tomato Hushpuppies



## Raine (Feb 4, 2005)

Tuna/Tomato Hushpuppies
(Big Jim)

4 c white selfrising cornmeal mix
4   eggs
16 oz can stewed tomatoes mashed with juice from can
2 s  cans white tuna in water (don't drain)
1/2 c  finely chopped onions
1/2 ts salt

Mix all ingredients until well blended. Makes a stiff moist batter.
Drop by teaspoon (like you stir tea with) into 350 degree oil and fry until
golden brown. Drain on paper towels.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 11, 2005)

This sounds really 'wet', Rainee - with all that liquid, does it really make a stiff batter?


----------



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

This is a recipe from one of my BBQ buddies. Try it, I think you'll like them.


----------

